# Side effects of Clomid



## Gemsy (Dec 6, 2004)

Hi Guys,

Does anyone know, does clomid cause constipation?

Gem


----------



## primrose (Nov 8, 2004)

Hi Gemsy

You are not alone!  I have also been very constipated for the week of taking clomid and the week following and was also wondering if it is caused by the clomid

primrose x


----------

